# Making a large diameter threading tap



## Norppu (Oct 30, 2020)

My friend requested me to make a particularly large tap.
The size of this tap should be M115 x 1.5 so the diameter is 11.5 centimetres or about 4.5 inches.
I start by cutting a suitable piece from mild steel slab and go on from there.




This video has subtitles in English, German and Finnish languages.


----------

